# Saskatoon Irish Thread



## Maca_eire

Hey guys and girls.

I wanted to start this thread as we are heading for Saskatoon this year. 

Any one moving over, or who is there, please post. 

Also, post good supermarkets, pubs, restaurants, gyms, you name it.

Any thing to help all of us moving for a new life.

What are you working at?
Driving? how was the insurance to set up.
How are homes and apartments for rent.

Hope to hear from every one heading or headed that way


----------



## wendy82

Maca_eire said:


> Hey guys and girls.
> 
> I wanted to start this thread as we are heading for Saskatoon this year.
> 
> Any one moving over, or who is there, please post.
> 
> Also, post good supermarkets, pubs, restaurants, gyms, you name it.
> 
> Any thing to help all of us moving for a new life.
> 
> What are you working at?
> Driving? how was the insurance to set up.
> How are homes and apartments for rent.
> 
> Hope to hear from every one heading or headed that way


Excellent idea. Myself, husband and kids are heading over in a couple of weeks, any help at all would be brilliant.

I will defo share the info i find out "when" we get there............


----------



## Andy H

loads of us heading over i should be there mid June.

great idea as there are loads of saskatoon threads but it will be good to everything in one thread.


----------



## Maca_eire

wendy82 said:


> Excellent idea. Myself, husband and kids are heading over in a couple of weeks, any help at all would be brilliant.
> 
> I will defo share the info i find out "when" we get there............



Cool cool. Did ye get work at the expo? Most people seem to be getting visa's so fast.

What jobs did ye get?

Hopefully ye will settle in fast.

Myself and gf are going in august id say. prior commitments and all that,


----------



## Maca_eire

Andy H said:


> loads of us heading over i should be there mid June.
> 
> great idea as there are loads of saskatoon threads but it will be good to everything in one thread.


excellent. is it a group of ye? Where ye all from?

Where did ye get work and in what industry?

Sorry if I am being nosy. just trying to get to know everyone


----------



## Chaz01

Great Idea to have all in the one thread!! We are also moving to saskatoon my OH is a plumber and will be going in July to look for accommodation and 2 start work, i will follow with our 2 children in August . 

Any info i get i will post.

And if anyone is getting there before us please share any info, im particulary interested in a good High school for my daughter.

Best of luck to everyone on their move


----------



## wendy82

Maca_eire said:


> Cool cool. Did ye get work at the expo? Most people seem to be getting visa's so fast.
> 
> What jobs did ye get?
> 
> Hopefully ye will settle in fast.
> 
> Myself and gf are going in august id say. prior commitments and all that,



Jimmy had an interview the week of the expo and got offered a job but it was one of the companies who were at the expo. Hes a carpenter, so plenty of work in that area.

It hasnt been plain sailing though, we applied for the IEC visa in December............and waited, they came back in the post in Feb due to "insufficient barcodes" and we had to do them again and go back to the end of the queue................and wait and wait again. We were then told we had been accepted, we paid our money etc.........and about a month ago we were told we were "rejected".............apparently it wasnt the right visa for our family. we had given up our house and i had finished up in my job, we were ready to leave Never in a million years did we think it would happen. We should have waited till we had 100% confirmation but we really thought we were ok to make plans after we had paid. Jimmy had a job to go to and all. Luckily his employer have been so good and helped us out, other than that i dont know what we would have done.


----------



## LindaDoyle

Best of luck to you all. Although we are not in Saskatoon we are not too far from there and I think its great that someone has set up a support network for you all. Its very hard when you first arrive if you dont have some support. We came here almost a year ago and we are in Winnipeg. Glad we made the move but it hasnt been an easy time so be prepared. You will go through so many emotions its unbelievable. Good luck to you all and keep posting as i love reading the different stories. if only we had that when we came it might have made things easier but like i say its great someone came up with this idea. Best of luck to all !!


----------



## Maca_eire

wendy82 said:


> Jimmy had an interview the week of the expo and got offered a job but it was one of the companies who were at the expo. Hes a carpenter, so plenty of work in that area.
> 
> It hasnt been plain sailing though, we applied for the IEC visa in December............and waited, they came back in the post in Feb due to "insufficient barcodes" and we had to do them again and go back to the end of the queue................and wait and wait again. We were then told we had been accepted, we paid our money etc.........and about a month ago we were told we were "rejected".............apparently it wasnt the right visa for our family. we had given up our house and i had finished up in my job, we were ready to leave Never in a million years did we think it would happen. We should have waited till we had 100% confirmation but we really thought we were ok to make plans after we had paid. Jimmy had a job to go to and all. Luckily his employer have been so good and helped us out, other than that i dont know what we would have done.


Oh My God, if that happened me I would have lost it. You are amazing to keep going and getting it in the end. So are ye going on the SINP (nomination). 
I feel waiting for the visa is the worst part. actually, we are still waiting for the nomination, and it seems like such a long time, but it is really just a few weeks.

I am very glad it is working out for ye now. I really hope Saskatoon is as nice as it seems.


----------



## Maca_eire

LindaDoyle said:


> Best of luck to you all. Although we are not in Saskatoon we are not too far from there and I think its great that someone has set up a support network for you all. Its very hard when you first arrive if you dont have some support. We came here almost a year ago and we are in Winnipeg. Glad we made the move but it hasnt been an easy time so be prepared. You will go through so many emotions its unbelievable. Good luck to you all and keep posting as i love reading the different stories. if only we had that when we came it might have made things easier but like i say its great someone came up with this idea. Best of luck to all !!


Winnipeg is supposed to be beautiful. Have ye made many friends since ye got there?

Have ye come home yet on holidays or anything?

I agree with the emotions, I am expecting it to be hard, but when you want a new life and start, it shouldnt be to bad. 

How was your first winter?


----------



## LindaDoyle

hi there,
Yes Winnipeg is indeed beautiful and we love it here. my OH is a mechanic and he just passed his red seal this month. We have just been approved for the manitoba pnp too so we are thrilled to have that under out belt in under a year. gonna apply for PR now as soon as we get current police checks back from ireland. We have three kids all under the age of 14. They have all settled very well. We had the mildest Winter in manitoba in over twenty years this year so we were broken in gently as they say. We loved it though and we got out and did all the winter sports. kids loved it and its a totally different type of cold to home. you will be amazed at how life continues even with the windchill factor.

We are very happy here although like i say it hasnt always been easy. i had to get a job straight away and muck in cos the house rentals are expensive here They have been rising every month since we arrived. We hope to get the downpayment together to buy a house next year. We are trying to sell our house at home still. Did you or any of you sell your houses at home before coming over

We literally work to pay the bills and theres not a lot left over but we are just happy to be working and the future here for the kids is worth its weight in gold. They are getting the best education, much better than ireland so anyone that says otherwise is wrong. my kids have come on 100% since we moved here.

like i say its not always easy but life is good when you are all together and you ccan see light at the end of the tunnel. MY husband had been unemployed for over two years before we made the move so we really needed this.

Good luck with your new lives and do not hesitate to keep me posted or ask any other questions. keep positive and strong and you will get there in the end. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Maca_eire

Thats great for ye.

Saskatoon rent isnt to bad. But we have no kids. So we can just work and live. I hope. hahaha.
Was it easy for you to get a job yourself?


----------



## wendy82

Maca_eire said:


> Oh My God, if that happened me I would have lost it. You are amazing to keep going and getting it in the end. So are ye going on the SINP (nomination).
> I feel waiting for the visa is the worst part. actually, we are still waiting for the nomination, and it seems like such a long time, but it is really just a few weeks.
> 
> I am very glad it is working out for ye now. I really hope Saskatoon is as nice as it seems.



You do what you have to but im not going to lie, i was very very close to throwing in the towel, very glad we didnt now. We dont want to look back in 10 years when the kids are grown up and say we should have done it. Hopefully they will have a much better life than we can offer them at the moment.

Were going on an LMO, Jimmys employer have sorted it. I will figure the rest out over there, im really hoping the Canadians are more forthcoming with help and information on the right way to do it. I have found it very hard to get the right information about visas from anywhere other than this site. The Canadian Embassy in London dont answer the phone and it takes 28 days for an e-mail reply and the Canadian Embassy in Dublin dont know ANYTHING, they tell you to look on the website.........

Saskatoon looks and sounds very nice, i cant wait to see it for myself, im fed up looking at it on the internet lol 

I wish you good luck with your venture and hope it all goes the way its ment to. I will keep you well posted on any info i hear in the next few weeks and as soon as i get there i will fill you in


----------



## LindaDoyle

Maca_eire said:


> Thats great for ye.
> 
> Saskatoon rent isnt to bad. But we have no kids. So we can just work and live. I hope. hahaha.
> Was it easy for you to get a job yourself?



Thats good so. nothing as bad as working just to pay the rent, lol Yes, i found work very easy to secure. there is plenty of work here for all kinds of skills and at first I got a job in the same company as OH working in their acccounts department but I actually hated the job and found another one no problem. I am now working for a lovely company approx 15-20 mins from where i live and the hours are good so I get to leave at the same time as my kids go to school which is great considering most office jobs start here at 8.00am or 8.30am if you are lucky. Thats difficult to manage when you have three kids to get out to school too. Anyway in answer to your question, i had no problem securing work. Good luck again.


----------



## Andy H

Maca_eire said:


> excellent. is it a group of ye? Where ye all from?
> 
> Where did ye get work and in what industry?
> 
> Sorry if I am being nosy. just trying to get to know everyone


Maca, 
I am from Donegal originally but living in Roscommon at the moment and doing most of my work for Northern Ireland for Northern Ireland Water.

I got offered a job in a large multinational Consultant Engineers practice, and i actually got offered a 2nd place in saskatoon within 1 hr of accepting the job. 
I will be in Calgary for the 1st 2 weeks. The wife has nothing yet but i hope it shouldn't be too hard she is a Civil Eng tech specialising in Environmental issues and has her own buisness in Ireland, But she also has a degree in Archeology which she is hoping to use over there. 

Just about to book my flights now for the 15-16th of June but it is a mind boogle trying to figure out best value and baggage allowance . 

Aerlingus have good offers at the moment but they all go through the USA and i have been advised not to take these due to hassle with visa's and immigration in the US and get a direct flight from IRL or UK into Calgary. 

Good luck to all and hope to meet up with everybody as you all land....


----------



## Andy H

Can any of you tell me who you have or intend to fly over with and what the Baggage allowance is. 

We intend to only take clothes and sentimental stuff with us and there is alot on confusion on the websites as to the actual baggage allowance. We may be able to do with 2 check in bags each but i am finding it hard to see who allows what.

Also any experience of flying into Canada Via the US??? experience of ordeal gladly accepted

thanks 

Andy


----------



## Maca_eire

Andy H said:


> Can any of you tell me who you have or intend to fly over with and what the Baggage allowance is.
> 
> We intend to only take clothes and sentimental stuff with us and there is alot on confusion on the websites as to the actual baggage allowance. We may be able to do with 2 check in bags each but i am finding it hard to see who allows what.
> 
> Also any experience of flying into Canada Via the US??? experience of ordeal gladly accepted
> 
> thanks
> 
> Andy


Airtransat.ie shannon to toronto every tuesday.

Good baggage allowance to.

Did you get your nomination and your residency already. How long did it take?

What part of Donegal are you from?

My dad is from Ballyshannon. We will be there next week for Rory Gallagher festival.

Great start to the championship yesterday. Nice win over Cavan,

We will be taking clothes only and I will have two plastic boxes ready to have shipped once we have a place.

So you will be in Saskatoon by the time we get there. Hope it will all go well for you


----------



## Maca_eire

Wooohooo, We got nominated through SINP today. 

Oh the fun begins now hahahaha.

Any one have any idea what we do from here.

Saskimmigration will email us later im sure, but curious as to how difficult it is from here


----------



## wendy82

Maca_eire said:


> Wooohooo, We got nominated through SINP today.
> 
> Oh the fun begins now hahahaha.
> 
> Any one have any idea what we do from here.
> 
> Saskimmigration will email us later im sure, but curious as to how difficult it is from here


Im afraid i cant help you out as to where you go from here BUT

WELL DONE, im delighted for you. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Maca_eire

wendy82 said:


> Im afraid i cant help you out as to where you go from here BUT
> 
> WELL DONE, im delighted for you. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank you. Oh the excitement hahahah.

Cant wait to hopefully meet some of the folks from here when we get over.


----------



## wendy82

Maca_eire said:


> Thank you. Oh the excitement hahahah.
> 
> Cant wait to hopefully meet some of the folks from here when we get over.[/Q
> 
> Bet you feel like you won the lotto. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Maca_eire

wendy82 said:


> Maca_eire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Oh the excitement hahahah.
> 
> Cant wait to hopefully meet some of the folks from here when we get over.[/Q
> 
> Bet you feel like you won the lotto. Let the fun begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea, It is with a heavy heart we leave ireland, but I think it is like saying, I like this boat and I bet we can make it float, when you were on the titanic, you know.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrispGalaxy

I'm not Irish, but I thought I'd chime in. Saskatoon is pretty nice. I just moved to Saskatoon last year from Edmonton (where I lived for 10 years). The cost of living here is on the mid-low end of the scale, heaps cheaper than Toronto or Vancouver. and about the same is Edmonton, Winnipeg, Regina & Calgary. The winters here are brutal! But then again I'm Australian and im used to +30C every day

Good luck in Canada!


----------



## Maca_eire

CrispGalaxy said:


> I'm not Irish, but I thought I'd chime in. Saskatoon is pretty nice. I just moved to Saskatoon last year from Edmonton (where I lived for 10 years). The cost of living here is on the mid-low end of the scale, heaps cheaper than Toronto or Vancouver. and about the same is Edmonton, Winnipeg, Regina & Calgary. The winters here are brutal! But then again I'm Australian and im used to +30C every day
> 
> Good luck in Canada!


Wow that must have been some shock to the system. I am looking forward to saskatoon. Nice change from the small town we live in now.

The prices look good over there. The people seem friendly.
The winter I am slightly worried about. My other half is polish and she is well used to long long cold winters. For us irish, it is just always autumn or spring. no real summer


----------



## LindaDoyle

Congratulations, now you can apply for your permanent residency, you should have gotten all the info from the pnp people with your letter of nomination, it's relatively easy but the waiting is the hardest, best of luck to you all, I remember the excitement this time last year as we prepared to come here and now we are almost a year here and life is good so best wishes.


----------



## CrispGalaxy

Maca_eire said:


> Wow that must have been some shock to the system. I am looking forward to saskatoon. Nice change from the small town we live in now.
> 
> The prices look good over there. The people seem friendly.
> The winter I am slightly worried about. My other half is polish and she is well used to long long cold winters. For us irish, it is just always autumn or spring. no real summer


The winter on the west side of the country is a bit milder than in the east. granted we still experiance -25-30C for a couple weeks every Winter. But thankfully the Summers are hot. 
Too hot for some Canadians I've noticed


----------



## Maca_eire

Hahahaha 25 c in ireland today and we are dying hahaha. I cant wait for snow and sun. two things we get so little of in ireland


----------



## Ecoplumber

wendy82 said:


> Excellent idea. Myself, husband and kids are heading over in a couple of weeks, any help at all would be brilliant.
> 
> I will defo share the info i find out "when" we get there............


Within the last few weeks they have changed the driving licence requirements, Irish licence holders just have to exchange for a Canadian licence, makes moving a little easier.


----------



## Ecoplumber

Ecoplumber said:


> Within the last few weeks they have changed the driving licence requirements, Irish licence holders just have to exchange for a Canadian licence, makes moving a little easier.


In Saskatoon they have changed licence laws


----------



## dealdish

Ecoplumber said:


> In Saskatoon they have changed licence laws


Hi all we are leaving Ireland for Saskatchewan in 3 weeks.Anyone know what car insurance costs for 6 seater van


----------



## Maca_eire

dealdish said:


> Hi all we are leaving Ireland for Saskatchewan in 3 weeks.Anyone know what car insurance costs for 6 seater van



Here you go.

SGI - Basic plate calculator


----------



## Andy H

flights booked for 16th of june, 1 to 2 weeks induction in Calgary then to Saskatoon, then the fun begins with houses, car etc. 
decided not to sort out accomodation until we arrive and sus out different areas.


----------



## Maca_eire

Andy H said:


> flights booked for 16th of june, 1 to 2 weeks induction in Calgary then to Saskatoon, then the fun begins with houses, car etc.
> decided not to sort out accomodation until we arrive and sus out different areas.




Awesome. Did your work permit come through that fast. Wow.

Ya good idea with the accommodation. 

We are hoping to have a few places set up to view and make a decision then.

Who will you be working for?


----------



## Andy H

Got our LMO in just 2 weeks, applying for permit at airport. working for CH2M HILL as a project manager

Can anybody tell me as it has just been landed on me now that we need a medical cert. I thought that if entering with a LMO and Job Contract from a UK/IRL you didn't need a medical cert if employer was covering you under medical insurance ....HELP !!!!!!!!


----------



## Maca_eire

All of this where you get your permit at the airport freaks me out. I am applying before I go. Havent the balls to chance it hahaha.

I have not heard of needing a medical cert. For your permanent residency they will send you for a medical. Maybe go to your doctor and get your medical history off him / her


----------



## jacq1101

We have a 7 seater van and pay about $75 a month. When we arrived in Sept we only paid about $400 as that it was only 6 months till sgi starts its billing cycle (end of march). You could pay less but would not be covered for everything.


----------



## dealdish

*drivers*



jacq1101 said:


> We have a 7 seater van and pay about $75 a month. When we arrived in Sept we only paid about $400 as that it was only 6 months till sgi starts its billing cycle (end of march). You could pay less but would not be covered for everything.


Hi is that your car insurance for 75 a month,we also need 6 seats, are they expensive.Also can I ask would Irish no claims bonus help


----------



## jacq1101

Hi. Yes $75 a month for car insurance which included registration. This includes a high level Auto Pak. They are more interested in your driving history than no claim bonus. So get your motor vehicle registration body to print a copy of your driving history over the last 5 years. This document has to be dated no more than 30 days before you apply so swap your license over as soon as you get here.


----------



## Maca_eire

Where do you get the history? who is the registration body? Like the place you go when you register a car in your name, or for a licence?


----------



## marc28

hi ime moveing to saskatoon in july ime a plaster is there aney one else plastering in saskatoon is there work year round


----------



## Maca_eire

marc28 said:


> hi ime moveing to saskatoon in july ime a plaster is there aney one else plastering in saskatoon is there work year round



Not sure bout plastering

Check out this site

SaskJobs.ca - Job Search Results

Do you not have a job going out there?


----------



## wendy82

wendy82 said:


> You do what you have to but im not going to lie, i was very very close to throwing in the towel, very glad we didnt now. We dont want to look back in 10 years when the kids are grown up and say we should have done it. Hopefully they will have a much better life than we can offer them at the moment.
> 
> Were going on an LMO, Jimmys employer have sorted it. I will figure the rest out over there, im really hoping the Canadians are more forthcoming with help and information on the right way to do it. I have found it very hard to get the right information about visas from anywhere other than this site. The Canadian Embassy in London dont answer the phone and it takes 28 days for an e-mail reply and the Canadian Embassy in Dublin dont know ANYTHING, they tell you to look on the website.........
> 
> Saskatoon looks and sounds very nice, i cant wait to see it for myself, im fed up looking at it on the internet lol
> 
> I wish you good luck with your venture and hope it all goes the way its ment to. I will keep you well posted on any info i hear in the next few weeks and as soon as i get there i will fill you in


Hey again,  Just wondering.......do you need return flights with an LMO?? Were booking them today, hoping to head out 18th or 19th...............


----------



## wendy82

FLIGHTS FINALLY BOOKED, CANADA HERE WE COME:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2

THURSDAY 21ST OF JUNE.................................


----------



## emma329

Were they expensive, Wendy? X


----------



## Andy H

we are going out on the 16th june, 1st to Calgary for a few days of Induction and then to Sask 19-20th. 

It is all getting a bit REAL now. 

our flights from gatwick where £400 pp


----------



## emma329

Oh that's a very good price.Well done x


----------



## wendy82

emma329 said:


> Were they expensive, Wendy? X



Hey Emma, they were hugely expensive when we used the normal routes like dublin to toronto and then toronto to sask with air transit BUT i managed to get them through gohop.ie. 

We are traveling from dub to washington, washington to chicago then chicago to sask, but i did save about 1000. Plus when i rang air transit they said the dub to toronto flight would be €2200 and arrive at 3.15pm, i would then have to go through immigration and prob miss the next flight going to sask at 6pm so they recommended staying over night and catching the next morning flight for €2100

All in all it was €4300 plus the hotel stay and taking two days to get there. I know were going in a round about way but all the travelling will be done in one day for €2700 through gohop.ie and our port of entry will be sask which means it doesnt matter how long were waiting in immigration cos we dont have another flight to get. Are you any closer to getting there Emma? X


----------



## wendy82

Andy H said:


> we are going out on the 16th june, 1st to Calgary for a few days of Induction and then to Sask 19-20th.
> 
> It is all getting a bit REAL now.
> 
> our flights from gatwick where £400 pp


Flights are way more expensive than we first imagined but i dont care its booked now and we cant wait. 

It's getting very real now and scary but its all good.


----------



## Andy H

wendy82 said:


> Flights are way more expensive than we first imagined but i dont care its booked now and we cant wait.
> 
> It's getting very real now and scary but its all good.


Getting scary alright we arrive in Calgary on Saturday and start work Monday morning. then leave for Saskatoon on Wednesday 20th. 

thought about going through the US but could not be doing with all the US Visa/entry requirements and the queues assocaited with this. 
So decided to get a direct flight from Gatwick to Calgary. 9.5hrs and 400stg per person.


----------



## Maca_eire

Wendy, WHat is your flight route? How much did it cost. 

I am a bit freaked about the price. How can they be so expensive from toronto to sask?

Ye are all so close to leaving. So lucky hahaha


----------



## Maca_eire

Air canada fly dublin toronto, toronto sask for just over 3000 euro for two.

As we cant travel through the US this may be the best bet.

Plus its air canada all the way and 20 dollars for an extra 23 kg bag


----------



## dealdish

hi thats a mad price.dublin to toronto 400 euro with air transat.then westjet seat sale flights 140 from toronto to regina.


----------



## Maca_eire

We just found it with edreams for dublin to sask stop in toronto for about 1600 for two. it all depends on the days. but we will find it cheap somewhere hahaha

Did you get the extras so you can bring all the extra luggage and all that


----------



## lilkim

hey everyone, this is my first post.My husband and i have decided to start making plans to move to canada and are currentyl looking at saskatoon and edmonton. I have loads of questions!! Dh is a carpenter - would it be better for him to apply for temp work permit, and send in application for perm residency as well. Does he need a job offer before he can go on the temp work permit?
Regarding schools, we have an 8 years old and young twins, any recommendations on schools or any insight in schooling.
Finally for now, what would the average cost for 3 bed house rental?

I look forward to chatting to you all over the next while.


----------



## Maca_eire

lilkim said:


> hey everyone, this is my first post.My husband and i have decided to start making plans to move to canada and are currentyl looking at saskatoon and edmonton. I have loads of questions!! Dh is a carpenter - would it be better for him to apply for temp work permit, and send in application for perm residency as well. Does he need a job offer before he can go on the temp work permit?
> Regarding schools, we have an 8 years old and young twins, any recommendations on schools or any insight in schooling.
> Finally for now, what would the average cost for 3 bed house rental?
> 
> I look forward to chatting to you all over the next while.


He will need a job offer in writing, the company will need to have a Labour Market Opinion. Once he has this ye Apply to the Saskatchewan government for state sponsorship. If they grant this, you apply for a temp work permit. And after that, like ourselves, apply for residency.

Saskatchewan Immigration - Canada

SaskJobs.ca - Real Careers. Real Life.

Hope this helps. And dont be put off by what seems like alot to do, it happens very fast and is actually not that hard to figure out. 

You can also pay 2500 euro to visa first, they will find an employer and do everything for you

Australia Working Holiday Visa, Skilled Migration Visa, ETA Tourist Visa, Sponsorship visa. New Zealand, UK, Irish Working Holiday Visas | Visa First


----------



## lilkim

Thanks for the info, checking out the links now. Exciting times!!
Regarding housing, ive looked at a couple rental site's, does anyone know roughly how much on average we could expect to pay for 3 bed?


----------



## wendy82

Maca_eire said:


> Wendy, WHat is your flight route? How much did it cost.
> 
> I am a bit freaked about the price. How can they be so expensive from toronto to sask?
> 
> Ye are all so close to leaving. So lucky hahaha



Hey, sorry only logged on now. We are actually flying dub to new york.........new york to chicago......chicago to regina ( only a stop, not getting off) regina to sask. They were 2700. 

They were so expensive the other route because its 2 adults, 2 children.

I was shocked to but somehow i managed to get them cheaper.

Were close to leaving now alright but i still dont believe its actually happening.......when we walk through departures in sask i will believe it.


----------



## Andy H

landed in Calgary on Saturday evening and Started work for induction etc on Monday morning. spent saturday to wednesday is Calgary, Very nice clean city. 
Arrived in Saskatoon Wednesday night, today my 1st day in Saskatoon office. 
We got a monthly rental suite in Downtown Sakatoon beside the river very nice suite. We had our 1st walk through downtown tonight it is not Calgary with all the highrise buildings but very nice though.

My big question is WHERE ARE THE IRISH BARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....LOL and i hope they dont charge $9.50 for a pint a guiness like Calgary. 

Any of the rest of you that have landed touch base and let me know how you get on.

Andy


----------



## Maca_eire

Andy H said:


> landed in Calgary on Saturday evening and Started work for induction etc on Monday morning. spent saturday to wednesday is Calgary, Very nice clean city.
> Arrived in Saskatoon Wednesday night, today my 1st day in Saskatoon office.
> We got a monthly rental suite in Downtown Sakatoon beside the river very nice suite. We had our 1st walk through downtown tonight it is not Calgary with all the highrise buildings but very nice though.
> 
> My big question is WHERE ARE THE IRISH BARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....LOL and i hope they dont charge $9.50 for a pint a guiness like Calgary.
> 
> Any of the rest of you that have landed touch base and let me know how you get on.
> 
> Andy


Wow you are so lucky. How did you find apartment so fast.
How are you finding work there?
Is it nice there? Oh, Did you get your guiness? hahaha


----------



## Andy H

you can get suites here to rent by the month... short term.
they are pricey ($2,500-3,000 p/m) BUT they have everything, knive, forks, pots pans, TV, Kitchen. and they are alot cheaper than a hotel. this allows us time to find a long term rental and check out where is best to live. Google suites saskatoon, but they go very quick.
Work is a lot more relaxed than IRL or UK, Haven't found Guiness yet but it is only Friday evening here so it WILL BE FOUND TONITE 
Bank accounts where easy sorted out once you have all the paper work. 

The only thing is that a car/truck is a necessity here so that will have to be found over the weekend. 

How's your plans moving Maca


----------



## Maca_eire

Andy H said:


> you can get suites here to rent by the month... short term.
> they are pricey ($2,500-3,000 p/m) BUT they have everything, knive, forks, pots pans, TV, Kitchen. and they are alot cheaper than a hotel. this allows us time to find a long term rental and check out where is best to live. Google suites saskatoon, but they go very quick.
> Work is a lot more relaxed than IRL or UK, Haven't found Guiness yet but it is only Friday evening here so it WILL BE FOUND TONITE
> Bank accounts where easy sorted out once you have all the paper work.
> 
> The only thing is that a car/truck is a necessity here so that will have to be found over the weekend.
> 
> How's your plans moving Maca



Those suites are way out of our budget. We are hoping to have a place sorted to view when we arrive and move in within the first week. We will have help in sask thanks to our company.
google irish pubs man, there is some there. and a few places selling guinness.

Ya, I will be getting a car asap to. dodge city autos, are supposed to be very good. but if you check online you will find savage deals

Kijiji Saskatoon Classifieds: Free Local Classified Ads for Saskatoon, Saskatchewan


----------



## wendy82

Andy H said:


> landed in Calgary on Saturday evening and Started work for induction etc on Monday morning. spent saturday to wednesday is Calgary, Very nice clean city.
> Arrived in Saskatoon Wednesday night, today my 1st day in Saskatoon office.
> We got a monthly rental suite in Downtown Sakatoon beside the river very nice suite. We had our 1st walk through downtown tonight it is not Calgary with all the highrise buildings but very nice though.
> 
> My big question is WHERE ARE THE IRISH BARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....LOL and i hope they dont charge $9.50 for a pint a guiness like Calgary.
> 
> Any of the rest of you that have landed touch base and let me know how you get on.
> 
> Andy


hey andy, we arrived on thursday night in sask, were in the sandman hotel. Its very far out. were looking for somewhere to rent month to month until we get something were happy with. do you know if there are any more available? would really appreciate it
wendy


----------



## Maca_eire

wendy82 said:


> hey andy, we arrived on thursday night in sask, were in the sandman hotel. Its very far out. were looking for somewhere to rent month to month until we get something were happy with. do you know if there are any more available? would really appreciate it
> wendy



Lucky ye. 
Good idea with the month on month. How ye liking the city so far?


----------



## jacq1101

Welcome, all of you....hope you all survive this initial upheaval and settling in period. Some liquor stores sell guiness. Canadian beer (I am told by my husband as I don't drink beer), is not that great and alcohol generally is so expensive. Anyway, welcome to Canada.


----------



## wendy82

Maca_eire said:


> Lucky ye.
> Good idea with the month on month. How ye liking the city so far?



Hey there, if were lucky we will find something, we are finding it VERY hard to get accommodation. Jimmys work pick him up in the mornings and there are 3 pick ups on the west side and one on the east. I had load of viewings but have now been told not to go west which leaves pretty much nothing as the bus pick up is miles away from any of the available places..........its a nightmare.

As for everything else we love it, and think the place is amazing. You really need a car though, everything is MILES apart. 

Are you here yet?


----------



## Maca_eire

No it will be august / september for us. 

We will be getting a car. And have someone helping us with rent. Ya the east of the city is supposed to be nice. 

Not all of the west is bad tho. it is a big city. hahaha.

Did the company not help ye find a place to live?


----------



## Andy H

Wendy try Obasa suites, York Executive suite or Rhode executive suites. I am staying with Rhode at 3400/month but you can get a 2bed from york for 2600 in the same building. We are on 5th Ave 25th and it is right in the middle of downtown. 
All of there apartments are downtown or in broadway
i managed to get a "beater" as they call them here a 2000 Dodge Durango 5.2L V8 for a absolute steal at 2500 and it is not to bad of a wagon. 
I have tried all the Irish bars and they are usual token bars..... Jazz festival is good though


----------



## Maca_eire

Andy H said:


> Wendy try Obasa suites, York Executive suite or Rhode executive suites. I am staying with Rhode at 3400/month but you can get a 2bed from york for 2600 in the same building. We are on 5th Ave 25th and it is right in the middle of downtown.
> All of there apartments are downtown or in broadway
> i managed to get a "beater" as they call them here a 2000 Dodge Durango 5.2L V8 for a absolute steal at 2500 and it is not to bad of a wagon.
> I have tried all the Irish bars and they are usual token bars..... Jazz festival is good though



How has life been going over there for you?
You enjoying it yet?


----------



## dealdish

HI all irish family here looking for decent job driving track machine.cat.semi.dumper.have 20 years exp.currently living down south but not happy in area.ANY HELP !!!


----------



## jacq1101

Sorry to hear things are still crappy. Try www.saskjobs.ca
Most likely will need a new LMO.


----------



## wendy82

Maca_eire said:


> How has life been going over there for you?
> You enjoying it yet?


Hey, ya were finally settling in. Getting to know our way way around. Love it over here, hows your plans coming along........your not here yet are you?


----------



## emma329

Hi Wendy r u renting?Wot r the prices like?Whete abouts r u?


----------



## Maca_eire

wendy82 said:


> Hey, ya were finally settling in. Getting to know our way way around. Love it over here, hows your plans coming along........your not here yet are you?



No it will be september when we go. we had to send some extra info today to cic london. 

No rush anyway hahaha.

Great you like it. did ye get a place to live easy? How are you finding the rent?


----------



## darr1

hi everybody i am a carpenter and thinking of making the big move over to canada , i have loads of questions to ask like how long did it take to get a visa ? and did any of yous go through the agencies ? and what is the carpentry work like compared to here ? take care darr


----------



## holedoc

i have just been offered a position with saskpower so the journey is just begining. does it take long for them to orginise a visa. is there anyone else here been offered a job as electrician with saskpower.

Thanks


----------



## emma329

Hi Darr1,we r going with an agency in Halifax,Nove Scotia and they hav been brilliant so far.They r called Wildy immigration.We met them at the Expo day in Manchester.He thinks it'll take us a yr to go thru the emigrating process.saskatoon and Toronto are meant to b good areas for carpentry but we aren't keen on Saskatoon having high crime rate and Toronto being like London.Ottawa and Ontario are meant to b nice places but still trying to figure out of carpentry skills r needed xx


----------



## darr1

emma329 said:


> Hi Darr1,we r going with an agency in Halifax,Nove Scotia and they hav been brilliant so far.They r called Wildy immigration.We met them at the Expo day in Manchester.He thinks it'll take us a yr to go thru the emigrating process.saskatoon and Toronto are meant to b good areas for carpentry but we aren't keen on Saskatoon having high crime rate and Toronto being like London.Ottawa and Ontario are meant to b nice places but still trying to figure out of carpentry skills r needed xx


hi emma i was talking to a friend in edmonton and he is doing framing work , he said as much work as you want and wages depends on experience he is on 28 dollars but if you are fast and can mark out and lead you will be on up to 40 dollars . there is work out there just a matter of getting there boo hoo , when do yous hope to go ? take care darr


----------



## emma329

Ooh that is interesting.My husband is a joiner by qualification but can do everything and run the jobs etc,the place he works for do maintenance on marinas,tarmacing,landscaping etc.Its great knowing where the work is x we hope to get there in a yr.As u know the skilled workers visa is on hold but we've sent everything off to our agency.


----------



## Maca_eire

holedoc said:


> i have just been offered a position with saskpower so the journey is just begining. does it take long for them to orginise a visa. is there anyone else here been offered a job as electrician with saskpower.
> 
> Thanks



From the day of the expo in dublin to the time we leave it will be 8 months. That was with job offer, then saskatchewan nomination, then work permit through cic london


----------



## wendy82

emma329 said:


> Hi Wendy r u renting?Wot r the prices like?Whete abouts r u?


Hey, yes we are renting, we wanted a house but they are pretty hard to find so we are in an appartment. But its a lovely place, its big and its clean. The rent is 1250 pm which includes heat and water, its more expensive than home obviously but the wages are higher so its what i would expect. we are in saskatoon


----------



## wendy82

Maca_eire said:


> No it will be september when we go. we had to send some extra info today to cic london.
> 
> No rush anyway hahaha.
> 
> Great you like it. did ye get a place to live easy? How are you finding the rent?


Just as well there is no rush, they are never in a rush to get you there ha. No we didnt find it easy to find a place, it was hard actually, but we have 2 young children so we had to be picky. The east side of the city is the nicest and safest place that is where we are but the north is lovely to and its safe. The west is a NO GO, for us anyway, and thats the information that the locals gave us so they know.


----------



## sylvos

holedoc said:


> i have just been offered a position with saskpower so the journey is just begining. does it take long for them to orginise a visa. is there anyone else here been offered a job as electrician with saskpower.
> 
> Thanks


Yes my husband was offered a job in May with Saskpower. Its been a long wait but finally think we will be making the move in September. Hate to burst your bubble but you will be organising your own visa. Saskpower will try to push through your application once its sent in but you will have to fill in all the forms yourself. You will also have to get your trade certified in Saskatchewan.

Will you be based in Saskatoon or Regina? We will be in Regina.

Saskpower is a great company to work for and we can't wait to start our life in Canada!!! We have already been over and met some of the team @ Saskpower and some other Irish over there so we know what awaits us. 

Best of Luck


----------



## Maca_eire

sylvos said:


> Yes my husband was offered a job in May with Saskpower. Its been a long wait but finally think we will be making the move in September. Hate to burst your bubble but you will be organising your own visa. Saskpower will try to push through your application once its sent in but you will have to fill in all the forms yourself. You will also have to get your trade certified in Saskatchewan.
> 
> Will you be based in Saskatoon or Regina? We will be in Regina.
> 
> Saskpower is a great company to work for and we can't wait to start our life in Canada!!! We have already been over and met some of the team @ Saskpower and some other Irish over there so we know what awaits us.
> 
> Best of Luck



I agree here, you will be doing it yourself. You can hire an immigration lawyer at 2500 euro but you will have to fill everything anyway, they will just guide you.
It looked so hard the first time we looked at the forms, now it would be so easy. Just follow the application guide form by form and you will have no problem.

You can email the sask gov any time and the will help to


----------



## Maca_eire

We got our work permits on saturday, yay.

We will fly around the 24 - 28th september. wooohooo

Thankfull we have help over there to get rent and all documents sorted. thank god hahaha


----------



## Andy H

theres a facebook page for the irish in saskatoon that might be of help to everybody also..

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/310255762403815/


----------



## Saskguy

*Saskatoon info*

Hey everyone!
During my travels on the Internet I stumbled upon this thread and as I have lived in Saskatoon most of my life I figured I could help some future toon towners out.*

First off is the issue of the weather. Saskatoon is fairly far north as far as larger Canadian cities are concerned and because of this our winters can be quite brutal. It is a strange sensation when the air temperature drops so low that exposed skin just hurts, it isn't just cold but it hurts. Because of this it is necessary to spend money on *GOOD winter clothes. Don't cheap out and try to save a few bucks with a cheap jacket. I did this for ten years and last year finally got a proper jacket and winter suddenly became less of a big deal. They are expensive though so maybe start a fund, you're looking at $300 to $400 but combined with a good touque and some gloves youll be ok. Also never buy a car without a set of winter tires (or good all season tires if you're on a budget), a block heater and if you can get an autostart for those cold days you don't want to make the trip out to your car to start it. As brutal as winter is sometimes, if you prepare it's empowering to go about your life in -40 weather and laugh at nature's pitiful attempts to impede you.

As bad as winter is it's offset by a beautiful summer. The change in temperature here between summer and winter is probably one of the widest in the world. We go from -40c Jan-feb to +35c in the summer months. And as they say about the weather in Saskatchewan: if you don't like it just wait 5 minutes.

Now for living arrangements I *recommend looking for housing on the east side of the river. The west side isn't a war zone by any means and compared to 10 years ago seems much better. But petty theft and vandalism is much more likely in the west side. And by west side it's really *only a small area dubbed alphabet soup by the locals which runs from ave A-Z and the confederation area. Generally the price of renting is cheaper in those areas too so if you're willing to put up with some extra hassle maybe then it's not bad. As bad as we think it is here, and what th locals will say, it is a very safe city. Use common sense and you'll have no problems at all. So *when you're looking for a place to live in Saskatoon look for personal convenience and location to shops and places you'd like to go rather than looking to avoid certain areas or places.

Work is plentiful here! We are in a massive economic boom here compared to the rest of the world. If you are in construction or carpentry or really any of the trades like electrician, plumber etc then you have a lot to look forward to. The housing boom has created a huge demand for skilled workers and from what I can tell they are paid disgustingly well. Seeing young construction workers, and potash miners buying sports cars and houses can be discouraging if you aren't part of the club.

*There are also a lot of service jobs available like in restaurants and hotels and stores etc. I'm not super familiar with immigration laws though so I don't know how easy or difficult it is to get these jobs.

For you parents moving here and wondering about schools I can tell you having been a student in the public school system that you have nothing to fear. Saskatoon is loaded with not only public elementary and high schools but also an almost equal number of elementary and high schools run by the catholic school board if you're into that sort of thing. Also there is at least one French immersion high school and a number of French elementary schools as well as a Ukrainian school. The public school system is well funded and the teachers are generally high quality. The university here pumps out way too many teachers every year so the public schools get to cherry pick the best grads to come teach. School facilities are generally nice all across the city but they are not equal. For example there are schools such as Aden Bowman witha large theatre, Walter Murray which has a large automotive shop, and centennial collegiate which is attached to the new indoor soccer centre. So shop around for high schools depending on your child's interests! You are not required by the city to attend the nearest school. And if your child needs to take public transport to get to and from school the city will generally offers compensation or discounted rates to accomodate you. Also the schools are very friendly and accepting regardless of background, religion, or race.

The city also offers a world class university, and a provincial*trade school called siast that offers a number of diploma programs*

Now for entertainment. We*are a relatively small city, land locked in the middle of North America in a province of only a million people yet the size of most European countries so it's difficult to arrange large scale world class world concert tours so besides the occasional event stopping in town here or in Regina, you'll have to go to Calgary, Edmonton or Winnipeg for your world tour fix. Same goes for sports except for the roughriders in the cfl. If you want to immediately be accepted by people here have a general idea of how canadian football is played and who the roughriders are as a team. Read some Wikipedia and watch some YouTube clips! Besides that people here enjoy local music festivals, the river area is popular for people to go biking, jogging or walking and bars and clubs are very popular at night. People here love their alcohol. You have to make your own fun though, don't expect there to be tons of theme parks and tourist type fun locations. People here generally think a good weekend is getting drunk at the lake*for two days with friends and family. It's kind of a charming slower pace *

This is way too long already so if there is anything anyone wants to specifically know about the city I'll try to answer my best or find an answer for you.*


----------



## Maca_eire

Thanks for that. When does winter usually start. we are heading out on september 25th and want to be used to the city a bit before we get stuck with snow and ice.
How much are good all weather all year tyres?
We are gonna be living up in lawson heights beside the lawson mall. near work and all that. Is it very inconvenient for nights out and socialising? Or is it easy to get a cab do you think?

Thanks again for the post. The first winter is gonna be fun for sure hahaha




Saskguy said:


> Hey everyone!
> During my travels on the Internet I stumbled upon this thread and as I have lived in Saskatoon most of my life I figured I could help some future toon towners out.*
> 
> First off is the issue of the weather. Saskatoon is fairly far north as far as larger Canadian cities are concerned and because of this our winters can be quite brutal. It is a strange sensation when the air temperature drops so low that exposed skin just hurts, it isn't just cold but it hurts. Because of this it is necessary to spend money on *GOOD winter clothes. Don't cheap out and try to save a few bucks with a cheap jacket. I did this for ten years and last year finally got a proper jacket and winter suddenly became less of a big deal. They are expensive though so maybe start a fund, you're looking at $300 to $400 but combined with a good touque and some gloves youll be ok. Also never buy a car without a set of winter tires (or good all season tires if you're on a budget), a block heater and if you can get an autostart for those cold days you don't want to make the trip out to your car to start it. As brutal as winter is sometimes, if you prepare it's empowering to go about your life in -40 weather and laugh at nature's pitiful attempts to impede you.
> 
> As bad as winter is it's offset by a beautiful summer. The change in temperature here between summer and winter is probably one of the widest in the world. We go from -40c Jan-feb to +35c in the summer months. And as they say about the weather in Saskatchewan: if you don't like it just wait 5 minutes.
> 
> Now for living arrangements I *recommend looking for housing on the east side of the river. The west side isn't a war zone by any means and compared to 10 years ago seems much better. But petty theft and vandalism is much more likely in the west side. And by west side it's really *only a small area dubbed alphabet soup by the locals which runs from ave A-Z and the confederation area. Generally the price of renting is cheaper in those areas too so if you're willing to put up with some extra hassle maybe then it's not bad. As bad as we think it is here, and what th locals will say, it is a very safe city. Use common sense and you'll have no problems at all. So *when you're looking for a place to live in Saskatoon look for personal convenience and location to shops and places you'd like to go rather than looking to avoid certain areas or places.
> 
> Work is plentiful here! We are in a massive economic boom here compared to the rest of the world. If you are in construction or carpentry or really any of the trades like electrician, plumber etc then you have a lot to look forward to. The housing boom has created a huge demand for skilled workers and from what I can tell they are paid disgustingly well. Seeing young construction workers, and potash miners buying sports cars and houses can be discouraging if you aren't part of the club.
> 
> *There are also a lot of service jobs available like in restaurants and hotels and stores etc. I'm not super familiar with immigration laws though so I don't know how easy or difficult it is to get these jobs.
> 
> For you parents moving here and wondering about schools I can tell you having been a student in the public school system that you have nothing to fear. Saskatoon is loaded with not only public elementary and high schools but also an almost equal number of elementary and high schools run by the catholic school board if you're into that sort of thing. Also there is at least one French immersion high school and a number of French elementary schools as well as a Ukrainian school. The public school system is well funded and the teachers are generally high quality. The university here pumps out way too many teachers every year so the public schools get to cherry pick the best grads to come teach. School facilities are generally nice all across the city but they are not equal. For example there are schools such as Aden Bowman witha large theatre, Walter Murray which has a large automotive shop, and centennial collegiate which is attached to the new indoor soccer centre. So shop around for high schools depending on your child's interests! You are not required by the city to attend the nearest school. And if your child needs to take public transport to get to and from school the city will generally offers compensation or discounted rates to accomodate you. Also the schools are very friendly and accepting regardless of background, religion, or race.
> 
> The city also offers a world class university, and a provincial*trade school called siast that offers a number of diploma programs*
> 
> Now for entertainment. We*are a relatively small city, land locked in the middle of North America in a province of only a million people yet the size of most European countries so it's difficult to arrange large scale world class world concert tours so besides the occasional event stopping in town here or in Regina, you'll have to go to Calgary, Edmonton or Winnipeg for your world tour fix. Same goes for sports except for the roughriders in the cfl. If you want to immediately be accepted by people here have a general idea of how canadian football is played and who the roughriders are as a team. Read some Wikipedia and watch some YouTube clips! Besides that people here enjoy local music festivals, the river area is popular for people to go biking, jogging or walking and bars and clubs are very popular at night. People here love their alcohol. You have to make your own fun though, don't expect there to be tons of theme parks and tourist type fun locations. People here generally think a good weekend is getting drunk at the lake*for two days with friends and family. It's kind of a charming slower pace *
> 
> This is way too long already so if there is anything anyone wants to specifically know about the city I'll try to answer my best or find an answer for you.*


----------



## Saskguy

Maca_eire said:


> Thanks for that. When does winter usually start. we are heading out on september 25th and want to be used to the city a bit before we get stuck with snow and ice.
> How much are good all weather all year tyres?
> We are gonna be living up in lawson heights beside the lawson mall. near work and all that. Is it very inconvenient for nights out and socialising? Or is it easy to get a cab do you think?
> 
> Thanks again for the post. The first winter is gonna be fun for sure hahaha


No problem! You should be ok late September. And dont worry about winter too much, most people here arent even used to it, and it really really makes you appreciate the summer months and use them to the fullest. 

Chances are in september it will be a bit chilly at night but during the day you should be ok with just a tshirt or bunnyhug (this is a word that ONLY people from Saskatchewan use to refer to a hooded sweater, it confuses other canadians when we use it) and some jeans or khakis or whatever. Winter seems to be arriving in late November *or sometime in December, but who knows. The weather is so unpredictable,*one day you could have nice autumn weather and the next morning you wake up and suddenly you've been dropped in the arctic circle, then a week later it's all melted and warm again. Some years it will do this a few times before the snow stays for the winter so best to be prepared ASAP.

Winter/all weather tires can range from maybe $100-300 a tire but there are a ton of places that sell and install them so if you keep your eye out a lot of places will offer deals for a full set or free installation.

Lawson heights it's a really nice area. The mall has a grocery store and government liquor store attached and quite a few stores, it's near a few schools and it's a beautiful area. It's a bit separate from the rest of the city though, it's separated by the freeway and industrial section so it's kind of it's own area. It's quite close to downtown and since you're near the freeway it's not hard at all to get around the city. The city has express buses to the Lawson area to allow you to quickly move to the far away parts of the city without needing to transfer buses a bajillion times. The cab companies here are reasonably priced and they usually respond to a call within 15-20 minutes. But I wouldn't rely too much on cab rides as it does get expensive. I think Lawson has a few bars and i know they have an awesome pub called fox and hound which has like 25 cent chicken wings so you can go stuff your face and get loaded like a good Canadian. But using a cab to get to and from social events is an excellent way to go and is not really that expensive.


----------



## Saskguy

Sorry my taxi explanation was a bit contradictory, what I meant is don't rely on cabs to commute because that will kill you financially. Use them as a once in a while thing to get to and from the bar, or airport Etc


----------



## Maca_eire

Thanks for all your info. 

I plan on getting all year tyres and the starter sounds like a plan.

Cant wait to get there and build my first snow man. hahah.
The part of Ireland we are in doesnt get snow, ever, so it will be so much fun. then probably 3 months of hating snow after that. hahaha.

Do they take good care of the roads in winter, like salting and snow clearing?


----------



## holedoc

sylvos said:


> Yes my husband was offered a job in May with Saskpower. Its been a long wait but finally think we will be making the move in September. Hate to burst your bubble but you will be organising your own visa. Saskpower will try to push through your application once its sent in but you will have to fill in all the forms yourself. You will also have to get your trade certified in Saskatchewan.
> 
> Will you be based in Saskatoon or Regina? We will be in Regina.
> 
> Saskpower is a great company to work for and we can't wait to start our life in Canada!!! We have already been over and met some of the team @ Saskpower and some other Irish over there so we know what awaits us.
> 
> Best of Luck


Hi is your husband a sparkie big move wife is nervous but thinks it will be great. What does the relocation package cover ie. flights and shipping or can it be used for deposits rent cars etc. did u use an agent or do it yourself and was there any pitfalls. Do u have kids our eldest doesn't want to go 11 at that age our 6 year old cant wait. 

Talk soon thanks


----------



## Saskguy

Maca_eire said:


> Thanks for all your info.
> 
> I plan on getting all year tyres and the starter sounds like a plan.
> 
> Cant wait to get there and build my first snow man. hahah.
> The part of Ireland we are in doesnt get snow, ever, so it will be so much fun. then probably 3 months of hating snow after that. hahaha.
> 
> Do they take good care of the roads in winter, like salting and snow clearing?


Definitely is going to be a weird time when you getting first blizzard!

Kind of a funny question about the roads and the answer is yes and no. The roads are generally cleared and sanded very quickly after a snow fall. The city is very well equipped to deal with snow and ice conditions. Now as for the road quality when it's not covered by snow... it's absolutely horrible. Because of the temperatures and low standards for roads as well as horrible city planning the roads are very beat up; full of potholes and cracks. So you have to look out! Thankfully the city and sgi 
(Saskatchewan government insurance) are generally pretty good about repairing damages due to poor road conditions. Also Saskatchewan does not use salt on the roads thankfully, instead we put generous amounts of sand at intersections etc to increase traction and so it reduces the chances of rust damage on your car later on


----------



## dealdish

Hi all, has anyone here come to canada through SINP as we need advise on how to change jobs as last employer was a big BULLY and fired me for not being a gob****e and doing what i was told ie working 16 hour days ,13 days in row


----------



## jacq1101

I put in my SINP form in April 2012. I was told that the application processing time is 6-9 months. Then once you get nominated, you have to apply federally and the processing time is dependent on which visa office you apply to (dependent on your home country). That can take 9 or more months. Either way, applying for SINP is not going to solve the need to find a new employer. You need a job offer (for most categories). You will most likely have to get a new job offer and get a new LMO. I have had to apply for a new LMO as the SINP will not come through before my visa runs out. If you cannot find work there, try Alberta or northern BC.


----------



## Maca_eire

dealdish said:


> Hi all, has anyone here come to canada through SINP as we need advise on how to change jobs as last employer was a big BULLY and fired me for not being a gob****e and doing what i was told ie working 16 hour days ,13 days in row



Actually, ourselves, and everyone else we know applied and received sinp in 5 weeks or less, work permits took exactly 5 weeks to come after that.

Seen as you already have your work permit you only need to find an employer with a Labour Market Opinion in place, contact Sask immigration and get your permit switched over.

I assume you have your permanent residency applied for already? You should have that with in the 8 months if you went through SINP from the expo.

And move to Saskatoon, Loads of employers there.


----------



## jacq1101

Actually I rang and spoke to someone at SINP and they said that the process takes 6 months....this has increased because of the number of applicants.
Also you can't just "ring up immigration and swap your visa over" with a new employer, you have to put in a new work permit application. The CIC website is very clear about this. If you ring them, they say the same thing.


----------



## Maca_eire

jacq1101 said:


> Actually I rang and spoke to someone at SINP and they said that the process takes 6 months....this has increased because of the number of applicants.
> Also you can't just "ring up immigration and swap your visa over" with a new employer, you have to put in a new work permit application. The CIC website is very clear about this. If you ring them, they say the same thing.


Its funny, We were told the complete opposite by Sask immigration. Once you have a job offer with a company that have a LMO it takes 28 days to swap over while in Saskatchewan. Yes you get a new permit, but they do that for you.

And every one of us hired at the expo in Ireland had nomination in 5 weeks or under. We applied for our work permit on the 11th of June and had it 5 weeks to the day from application to London. 

DealDish was similar and was actually given permit at point of entry as far as I remember. Didnt even have to apply for it.

So I am unsure why you are being told 6 months. But if you were told that, go by that, we were told how to do it and we did it our way and it came through that fast.

And all the Irish workers who lost their jobs recently in Saskatoon were offered immediate jobs with companies who had LMO's.

But again, I can only go by what we were told and have done. Certainly good advice to check it all out like you have done.


----------



## jacq1101

I have to say I am so glad all you guys that lost your jobs got new permits....I felt just sick hearing about it in the news.
I think maybe a few strings were pulled in relation to this situation (as it should have been ...what a monumental stuff up). So I am assuming sask immigration took charge a bit and did your applications. Also, because you guys were hired through the expo, they probably fast tracked your SINP process. The rest of us poor blighters have to wait longer!
Moral of story ....every case is different....if in doubt ring CIC despite massive long hold times on the phone.
All the best to dealdish, hope it works out.


----------



## Maca_eire

jacq1101 said:


> I have to say I am so glad all you guys that lost your jobs got new permits....I felt just sick hearing about it in the news.
> I think maybe a few strings were pulled in relation to this situation (as it should have been ...what a monumental stuff up). So I am assuming sask immigration took charge a bit and did your applications. Also, because you guys were hired through the expo, they probably fast tracked your SINP process. The rest of us poor blighters have to wait longer!
> Moral of story ....every case is different....if in doubt ring CIC despite massive long hold times on the phone.
> All the best to dealdish, hope it works out.


Thankfully I didnt lose job. I am only getting there next month. But we have been kept in the loop by our employer and destinations expert on what is happening there.

Maybe because of the expo things went faster for us. 
It can be a nerve wrecking experience doing all this, so hopefully the poster gets it all sorted soon. And we will all get a pint together soon


----------



## mini505

hi guys, im a galway man that was living in kerry now in saskatoon with 8 weeks, ive had some rough rides along the way and its still on going. I came here on SINP so if any one has any questions im sure i can answer most of them at this stage just a little back ground...... i 1st came out here in june and got sent back by immigration coz of the company,got sinp after and here again since july 4th and have changed companies and had contracts declined by sinp so shoot your questions guys i want to help anyone thats coming out or if your here thaks guys


----------



## Alan D

Hi all. I've just read through the 10 pages of posts in this thread. Absolutely fantasti


----------



## Alan D

Hi everyone. I've just read through all 10 pages of posts in this thread. Absolutely fantastic advise received. I applied for my visa near the end of July through SINP and I'm officially in the queue since 27th July. I have a job waiting for me at AllNorth Consultants Ltd. and really looking forward to getting to Saskatoon. Like so many others here, I met the company at the Expo in Dublin.... I've no idea how long the visa will take to come through though, so I can't go booking flights. And then, when it does get cleared, I don't know if I'll have to do a medical, etc. It's been great to see info regarding housing, cars, insurance and weather so on my behalf, thanks to you all.


----------



## mini505

Alan D said:


> Hi everyone. I've just read through all 10 pages of posts in this thread. Absolutely fantastic advise received. I applied for my visa near the end of July through SINP and I'm officially in the queue since 27th July. I have a job waiting for me at AllNorth Consultants Ltd. and really looking forward to getting to Saskatoon. Like so many others here, I met the company at the Expo in Dublin.... I've no idea how long the visa will take to come through though, so I can't go booking flights. And then, when it does get cleared, I don't know if I'll have to do a medical, etc. It's been great to see info regarding housing, cars, insurance and weather so on my behalf, thanks to you all.


Hi alan d, when you get approved by sinp you are all to come out here then and apply for your resident visa then when your out here you do relise that..........


----------



## Alan D

Thanks mini. So far though, I've heard nothing back since they received my application so until I do I can't go anywhere. I probably should have said clearance as opposed to visa in my previous post, sorry.


----------



## mini505

Alan D said:


> Thanks mini. So far though, I've heard nothing back since they received my application so until I do I can't go anywhere. I probably should have said clearance as opposed to visa in my previous post, sorry.


If you ve any questions dont be afraid to sak and that goes for anyone else,im just wondering what company that you got the job offer from or whats your occupation im a sparky myself


----------



## Alan D

mini505 said:


> If you ve any questions dont be afraid to sak and that goes for anyone else,im just wondering what company that you got the job offer from or whats your occupation im a sparky myself


I worked as an engineer for a few years til I was let go in 2009. Since then I've done a bit of outdoor instructing (kayak, rock-climbing, etc). I'll be working with AllNorth Consultants Ltd as a site engineer. Is the company you're working for very busy?


----------



## mini505

Alan D said:


> I worked as an engineer for a few years til I was let go in 2009. Since then I've done a bit of outdoor instructing (kayak, rock-climbing, etc). I'll be working with AllNorth Consultants Ltd as a site engineer. Is the company you're working for very busy?


Ok havnt heard of that company, because off the situation im in im currently not working but have interviews lined up just had 1 there over the phone with a gold mining company up north,its seems every company is busy here from what i see and the place is booming at the moment near every company is looking for someone


----------



## Alan D

Jez, that's great news. Fingers crossed for ya with the interviews. Hope you have luck soon!


----------



## mini505

Alan D said:


> Jez, that's great news. Fingers crossed for ya with the interviews. Hope you have luck soon!


I hope so to but ill get some thing eventually loads of jobs on the side here to if your willing to do them,will the company set u up when u get out or do you have to organise your own place to stay and things,like every city theres a good side and rough side and a difference in rental prices and stuff


----------



## dealdish

Maca_eire said:


> Its funny, We were told the complete opposite by Sask immigration. Once you have a job offer with a company that have a LMO it takes 28 days to swap over while in Saskatchewan. Yes you get a new permit, but they do that for you.
> 
> And every one of us hired at the expo in Ireland had nomination in 5 weeks or under. We applied for our work permit on the 11th of June and had it 5 weeks to the day from application to London.
> 
> DealDish was similar and was actually given permit at point of entry as far as I remember. Didnt even have to apply for it.
> 
> So I am unsure why you are being told 6 months. But if you were told that, go by that, we were told how to do it and we did it our way and it came through that fast.
> 
> And all the Irish workers who lost their jobs recently in Saskatoon were offered immediate jobs with companies who had LMO's.
> 
> But again, I can only go by what we were told and have done. Certainly good advice to check it all out like you have done.


Sinp integrity unit has allowed us to change employer for sinp due to company refusing to pay wages due.Jennifer hall in integrity unit got it sorted in 2 weeks so thank god i hope to start new job in next few days.heavy equipment operator at 30 cad an hour.IS THAT GOOD MONEY? :ranger: :boxing: :confused2: :spit:


----------



## mini505

dealdish said:


> Sinp integrity unit has allowed us to change employer for sinp due to company refusing to pay wages due.Jennifer hall in integrity unit got it sorted in 2 weeks so thank god i hope to start new job in next few days.heavy equipment operator at 30 cad an hour.IS THAT GOOD MONEY? :ranger: :boxing: :confused2: :spit:


Thats not bad money starting out who is the company i no a couple that are working for maxies excavating they work in some of the mines as well with 12hr days the lads are happy with them i think is a bit more then 30 they are getting


----------



## dealdish

mini505 said:


> Thats not bad money starting out who is the company i no a couple that are working for maxies excavating they work in some of the mines as well with 12hr days the lads are happy with them i think is a bit more then 30 they are getting


well its just a small company here in estevan but company truck,fuel card .cellphone and benefits included so we are happy


----------



## mini505

dealdish said:


> well its just a small company here in estevan but company truck,fuel card .cellphone and benefits included so we are happy


Ah thats a good deal so the lads here dont have the truck or that so they are gettn a bit more inthe wages then id say


----------



## dealdish

thanks for info,it helps to know wage is average


----------



## mini505

dealdish said:


> thanks for info,it helps to know wage is average


No bother send who ever u want this way i no near every little thing to with sinp so hopefully i can help any of us paddys thats out here or comin out here hav a good 1 keep in touch


----------



## Maca_eire

Just an update. Been living in Saskatoon now for 3.5 weeks and love it. Employer is amazing. Life here is awesome. The city is small so everything is nearby. Prices are good and bad. Lets be honest. You do get more bang for buck than Ireland tho.

All in all, it is everything and more than we hoped and life is looking good.


----------



## Alan D

That's great news Maca. Congrats to ye and I hope all goes well from here on. Seriously jealous though. I'm still waiting to here back about my SINP application.....applied back in July!! The company I'll be working for when I do get over there say that if I havn't heard anything negative at this stage I should be ok. Keeping fingers crossed. Good to hear that value of money is good there. All the best.


----------



## salmonfella

Hey guy i am thinking about making the big move to Canada and looking at Saskatoon or Calgary i would be hopeing to go in feb march nxt year when hopefully i get granted my iec 2 year whv gonna be sad to leave the bogs of offaly behind i have explained my story in a thread here the title.-red-seal-exam-electricians-sum-advice-please..so if there's any electricians gone through the red seal exams please advise me now...i am 23 and going solo so should be ok to get accommodation and that..is there much of a boom in cons work now in Saskatoon? thanks for taking your time to read this all the best ross


----------



## offalynative

Hi Ross, we are in the same boat...looking at leaving the bog too!!!.looking for as much advice as possible.... Have read down through the full thread and huge amount of info on it, its great.... Looks like sask or Calgary will be where we decide on moving to. My partner is an electrician and a qualified power linesman and im in the financial industry for last 13 years.we didn't get to go to the expo I the rds however there is a recruitment fair on in Galway next tues for Canadian employers.., we are looking at moving asap, but the OH will be heading first to get things sorted for me and our daughter to head out then. What's peoples opinions on where is better, money wise, weather wise etc... We are looking at getting sponsorship for the OH as the iec visas are on holds at present, am I right? Do the companies tend to help with re location costs etc...also would I get a visa I the basis of a joint application? So many questions I know, any advice would be really appreciated!!


----------



## LeoJ

I would love to hear how you've been getting on. My husband (carpenter) has just got a job offer in Saskatoon and the employer/agency reckon they can get him over there in 6-8 weeks, so its getting very exciting now. Me and kids will follow in June when schools close. The kids are 8, 6 and 2 so we will need to be near a junior school. Also week need advice on a nice area to live especially kid friendly. Also how does everyone get around until a car is affordable? Any advice great. Am looking forward to the move!


----------



## Maca_eire

LeoJ said:


> I would love to hear how you've been getting on. My husband (carpenter) has just got a job offer in Saskatoon and the employer/agency reckon they can get him over there in 6-8 weeks, so its getting very exciting now. Me and kids will follow in June when schools close. The kids are 8, 6 and 2 so we will need to be near a junior school. Also week need advice on a nice area to live especially kid friendly. Also how does everyone get around until a car is affordable? Any advice great. Am looking forward to the move!


Cars are fine and not to expensive. I picked up a perfect 2002 hyundai santa fe, 2.7 litre for 3000 dollars. and petrol is half the price as home now. I paid 1.05 the other day.

I know a few people that brought their kids her, no problem integrating them into schools or anything. and lots for them to do here.

There is a good bus service here to. 

Are the company giving him a moving bonus. It would be very strange if they werent.

And it is useful money. 

Make sure to get set up with an apartment or house fast.
Kijiji Saskatchewan: Free classifieds for Jobs, Resume, Cars, Housing, Apartments, Furniture, Personals, Services, Events, Appliances and more.

Very useful for property cars furnitures. you name it you can get it.
You may not be able to email from ireland but you will be able to get phone numbers and ring.

Shaw are good for tv internet and house phone. We can ring ireland for 4 cent a minute. which is nice.

Winter takes a bit of getting used to but you will be fine after a few days. 

If you get an apartment, the heating and hot water are usually included in rent. so unlimited.

Your car will need auto start and plug in. Just handy for cold mornings, and believe me, they are cold hahaha.

Down town here is lovely. loads to do, and out of the city you have lakes and parks every where.

There is more and more irish arriving here, which can be good and bad hahaah. 

Any other questions let me know


----------



## LeoJ

Thanks a million - loads of info. The kids are the most worrying bit but they are young and very sociable (a nice way of saying loud and wild!). Also I even know what you mean by it being both good and bad that loads of Irish over there because I lived in London for 10 years and we can sometimes stick together a bit too much instead of blending in a bit more. I have heard that Saskatoon is a bit remote but I'm from Mayo - I've heard Dublin people describe that as 'remote'. We don't particularly need big city life but would prefer not to be in the complete wilds. Its getting very exciting. Besides the new country, new life and big changes, just a chance to earn money again is great! Thks again for comments. Leona


----------



## Alan D

Wow, as always, finding plenty of info on these pages. Cheers Maca. 

@ Leo, all the best with the move and preparations.

I got my letter in the post a few weeks ago..........I'm in!!! Leaving Cork on Jan 1.


----------



## LeoJ

Best of luck - good news. Great start to New year. We're waiting on paper work and dates. Should be moving things along soon.


----------



## LeoJ

Meant to ask you - what are you working at? (I am a carpenter) Which is the best route to Saskatoon from Ireland, cost and time wise? Again - good luck


----------



## Alan D

Leo, I'm flying Cork - London - Calgary - Saskatoon. Due to personal circumstances I didn't book my flights as soon as I got approved. Instead I left it til 3 or 4 weeks later which has resulted in me paying €1400 for One Way flights! That trip is taking about 18 hours but 6 of those are stop overs in the 2 airports. Dublin - Chicago - Saskatoon tends to be the cheapest and probably the fastest. Check out ebookers.ie and lastminiute.ie for the best deals. If you are flying via the States you all need to get yourselves ESTA (Electronic System for Travel Authorization). Not as bad as it sounds. Ye can do it online. 14 US dollars per person. And you'll have approval almost immediately assuming you don't have a dodgie background. 
I'm going over to an engineering job. From what I can tell the country is crying out for construction workers. If you are a facebook user, check out Irish in Saskatoon page at this link 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/310255762403815/

All the best with the process.


----------



## Maca_eire

Alan D said:


> Leo, I'm flying Cork - London - Calgary - Saskatoon. Due to personal circumstances I didn't book my flights as soon as I got approved. Instead I left it til 3 or 4 weeks later which has resulted in me paying €1400 for One Way flights! That trip is taking about 18 hours but 6 of those are stop overs in the 2 airports. Dublin - Chicago - Saskatoon tends to be the cheapest and probably the fastest. Check out ebookers.ie and lastminiute.ie for the best deals. If you are flying via the States you all need to get yourselves ESTA (Electronic System for Travel Authorization). Not as bad as it sounds. Ye can do it online. 14 US dollars per person. And you'll have approval almost immediately assuming you don't have a dodgie background.
> I'm going over to an engineering job. From what I can tell the country is crying out for construction workers. If you are a facebook user, check out Irish in Saskatoon page at this link
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/310255762403815/
> 
> All the best with the process.


Just be warned with these agent companies offering cheaper flights. When we were coming over we were reading the reviews, and some were very bad. Like arriving in the states and having no connection and all that.
There is no reason that an agent company can have a cheaper flight that the airline themselves.


Why not try united airlines from shannon or dublin to saskatoon. My mother got her tickets, coming next week for just over 800 return. And because airlingus and united are sister companies you dont have to collect bags or anything like that. and you get fast track connection


----------



## ItsJoJo

Hi there, some really brilliant info here guys 

I'm currently in Northern Ireland and I hate it. I'm pregnant and struggling to find work (social worker). It's reassuring to see such a large population of Irish are moving to Canada! 

Basically I'm looking advice on how to start looking for jobs, accommodation, etc. I notice lots are moving to Saskatoon? Is that indicative of the job situation? Obviously I'll be a single mother if I immigrate and costs of living/education are important factors for me


----------



## Wexford_Ireland

Anybody here working in Saskatchewan in the IT industry or know anyone in the IT industry?

John


----------



## dealdish

Hello everyone ,well after a rocky start ,we an Irish family of 6 have settled in Saskatchewan.My hubby is a track machine driver and I am a Social Worker.I f anyone needs advice on area or help with the SINP program we will try our best to help out.


----------



## anitapireland

*help*

hi guys very informative thread.

my story, 38yr old with an 18yr old son, been unemployed for nearly 2 yrs, have over 15 years of office and accounts experience, large experience with accounts, computers. Went back to college in 2009 and now qualified in Holistic Massage, Reflexology, Beauty treatments and make up artistry.

My son is doing his leaving cert in June and we are hoping to head out before end of this year, there is a jobs expo on in feb and march this year so will be heading to them but any advice or help would be great.

plan here is to get some kind of work that i can save as much as possible before heading over, am in council housing so not too worried about letting it go, if can get sorted with going will prob move home to my parents sell what i can and head off then,

am looking at saskatoon or calgary only cos i know people have gone to there

thanks for any help


----------



## pmod55

Hi Linda, just came across your message, am delighted for you all... Best of luck everyone...


----------



## gercon

*gercon*

Hi all
Just read through all the pages and some great info and advice here! 
We have just got confirmation of permanent residency so delighted aft long wait!
OH has job waiting in saskatoon in engineering,we hope to move sometime in Aprillane:


----------



## gercon

Alan D said:


> Wow, as always, finding plenty of info on these pages. Cheers Maca.
> 
> @ Leo, all the best with the move and preparations.
> 
> I got my letter in the post a few weeks ago..........I'm in!!! Leaving Cork on Jan 1.


Hi Alan, we are also from Cork(de real capital) and are heading over hopefully in April, just wondering how are you finding it in saskatoon and any tips? Hope all is going well for you:clap2:


----------



## lmnover

*What's it really like over there now??*

Hi I found this thread really helpful! Myself, hubby and little one heading over within next 2 months or so on Iec visas . Just wondering now that yous have had time to settle in over there - what your thoughts are on the whole thing? Are you liking it? What are pitfalls ? What would yous do differently ? Planning a new life is so stressful!! Hubby is a mechanic and had 2 job offers on the table and I'm an Interior designer - we are scrapping by here in Ireland and are looking for somewhere that we can work hard and get somewhere .....
Any advice, guidance, comments etc greatly appreciated !!
As we are finding it very hard to picture from this side of the Atlantic!


----------



## kecy14

Hi All,

My husband got offered a job near Melfort starting in late May. He will be going out a few months before we join him. We have 3 children - 17, 9 & 7. Only just starting the whole process but so excited. Some great tips on here. Has anyone who made the move got teenage children - how did they find the move. Any advise greatly appreciated.


----------



## Linda78

Hi all, great idea to have this thread. Myself husband and 3 kids moved to saskatoon last June. We have all settled in well and kids love it! Although it has been a long winter you just have to make the most of it - sledding, ice skating ect. Summer here is beautiful so we all looking forward to that. Plenty to do here for kids- outdoor pools through out the city and play grounds on every corner. It can be quite expensive here- I don't think you can beat Walmart for the likes of your groceries but furniture and things to get set up are very expensive! My advise to anyone moving is to look into getting your furniture (beds, bedding, kitchen table and sofa) shipped over) it will be a once off payment but you will deffo save in the long run as these kind of things are very expensive to buy here. It might even be worth looking into 2 families going half on cost of container. Car insurance works out about $80-90 a month. Utility bills are approx $200 a month(that includes heating, water, elec ). You must also be very careful as to where you are going to rent a home. The eastside of the city is nice, look carefully before you rent on west but mountgomery or near Hampton village which is where I live and is really lovely. Try to steer clear of any address with alphabet eg: avenue O. I hope this info is helpfull and if I can help answer any other questions I will.
Good luck to you all!


----------



## the bandit

has the snow melted yet?


----------



## Linda78

Ye most of it. Temps to rise over weekend so hopefully that will get rid of the last bit. Not sorry to see it go lol!


----------



## horse

Hi folks i am new here i am trying to find a job as a carpenter i went to Dublin expo a couple of times but not much for finish carpenter if you lads have any info that would be great


----------



## emma329

We r also looking for a carpenter job offer and will move anywhere but been told Alberta/Calgary has the jobs x


----------



## Junker

Hi all*
Im due to start work in Saskatoon in 2 weeks time. Il be doing outdoor industrial work. Can anyone advise me where to get good work gear? I plan on buying it all when I arrive- makes sense to get the proper gear. Be good to hear from some of you. Please and thanks*


----------



## kecy14

There is a store called Marks workwear, they supply all this stuff. If you go on the Irish in Saskatoon page on facebook there are more comments about where there are other places that sell workwear. Good luck with the move.


----------



## dealdish

Also keep all receipts for anything bought related to work for your tax returns it all adds up


----------



## Derry2014

Just wondering could someone help with some advise! 
My partner has been offered a job and I was wondering how me and our daughter could go over to him would I have to apply for a visa for us or do I even need a visa?? I don't intend on working when I go out there!


----------



## Wexford_Ireland

Derry2014 said:


> Just wondering could someone help with some advise!
> My partner has been offered a job and I was wondering how me and our daughter could go over to him would I have to apply for a visa for us or do I even need a visa?? I don't intend on working when I go out there!


You don't need a visa if you are a UK citizen.

Guide 5487 - Applying for a Work Permit outside Canada
Forum added it's own interpretation of that web page, click it and you'll get to Appendix A:
Temporary Resident Visa Exemptions

"British citizens and British Overseas Citizens who are re-admissible to the United Kingdom;"


----------



## Derry2014

Thanks for that!

Would I need to have a return flight booked and prove that I have enough money to keep us over there?

Thanks


----------



## Wexford_Ireland

Derry2014 said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> Would I need to have a return flight booked and prove that I have enough money to keep us over there?
> 
> Thanks


If you were married or common law and your partner is working and has proof of same then you have a means of support, cohabiting you would need proof of same.

Generally most spouses turn up with a copy of the other halfs job offer, temporary work permit and LMO or letter of support.

Officer looks at these and can see you have a visible means of support. He may ask for proof that the person named in the paperwork has some legitimate reason to support you such as a marriage cert or whatever.

Telling the officer what exactly you'll do to your other half if he doesn't won't count 

I'd investigate getting your partner to get you an open work permit as well. Again as non married I don't know how that would work out, I'm guessing as you used the phrase partner you are not married or officially common law?.

The reason I suggest the open work permit is that you may well change your mind about working, and indeed rocking up to immigration and asking for one leads to the assumption that not only will your partner be supporting you but that you will be able to support yourself.

Although if asked don't lie. They don't like lies at all. Feel free to say you are thinking about it, discussing it if that is the case.


----------

